# Galaxy Nexus / Prime Or Wait?



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Like many others, I am waiting on the @$$rags of Verizon to release the Galaxy Nexus.

During this waiting period I have been thinking, buy the Galaxy Nexus or wait?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

In the end it's up to you. I would imagine that the nexus would be a better device if you can get one. I don't have an upgrade and the developement on the fascinate is still going well so I'll be sticking with this for now.


----------



## tripacer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

I know it's just a concept, but phones like these are right around the corner. I say wait until after CES 2012.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/15/htc-zeta-rendered-rumored-to-pack-2-5ghz-quad-core-cpu-and-ice/


----------



## cj1171 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait.
Nexus reviews have been mixed and it sounds like since this is the first ICS phone, future ones will be much better. That said, it also sounds like the hardware in the Galaxy II is more capable oddly enough...and we know ICS will be on that (is already unofficially). I really want a new phone myself but my upgrade is in May and given the progress of jt and the others on ICS on the Fassy, think I'll be happy sticking around til then when the next generation of ICS designed phones are out.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

The Rezound is an awesome phone and once devs get their hands on it could be better than the Nexus. Hardware specs are as good or better.


----------



## cj1171 (Sep 7, 2011)

That said, I am considering switching carriers as amazon's 1c deal + vzw etf at this point would cost less than upgrading my phone on May...tough decisions...


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I've played the waiting game too long. I'm just settling for the Nexus. It has great developer support and is generally a solution to a long term phone which I can use for 2 years without feeling the need for an early upgrade. Would've gotten the S2 for Verizon but no, they decided on the Nexus which they aren't even giving the release date for. Would've gotten the unlocked international version if it was supported by Verizon in April but no, CDMA. I want to see what the S3 has in store though so basically I don't know.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

cj1171 said:


> The Rezound is an awesome phone and once devs get their hands on it could be better than the Nexus. Hardware specs are as good or better.


There is a few phones, like the Rezound that have major potential but it really comes down to the screen for me.

I am also hating the fact that VZ may make some changes to their Nexus version. They always do


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> There is a few phones, like the Rezound that have major potential but it really comes down to the screen for me


If the screen is important than the Rezound will not disappoint. It looks as good or better than the Fascinate. I didn't think it was possible either.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll have to check out the rezound then


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

If you you're going to wait for the best phone to come out then you will always be waiting, as better phones are being developed all the time. My suggestion would be to get a phone that has the hardware, software, and developer support to last you the 20mo or whatever waiting period you have. We all know that Nexus devices always get updates straight from Google so you know the GNex will always be up to date, it's already on 4.0.2 Try to find something that you know you will be able to last with for the time period (Gnex, Razr, Rezound are all good, DX2, D3, and some others, will have you guessing). This is all just my 2 sense


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I understand you can never keep up. I usually buy a new device every year.

I most likely will buy the GN when VZ releases it. Hopefully they don't screw it up. I am just on the fence because of the GPU/CPU. They could have done way better and I just don't that to set me back.

On the other side I realize that android games available don't require much more than the GN offers but in the next year that will change.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> I understand you can never keep up. I usually buy a new device every year.
> 
> I most likely will buy the GN when VZ releases it. Hopefully they don't screw it up. I am just on the fence because of the GPU/CPU. They could have done way better and I just don't that to set me back.
> 
> On the other side I realize that android games available don't require much more than the GN offers but in the next year that will change.


I think you have to look at the software also. ICS will make better use of the dual cores. This should give more power to your games. Look at wp7 and ios, they don't have the specs of android, but everything runs fine in those phones.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Theres always something newer, faster and sexier around the corner. If you like the phone then get it. If you don't then wait a month.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> I have thought of this, just been with Verizon for so long that I get nervous about coverage with other carriers
> 
> The Galaxy S 2 was the phone for me (and I am still considering it) I am all about AMOLED so this is why samsung is my choice, but VZ always has to change something
> 
> ...


They better not try to lock the bootloader.


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

piiman said:


> They better not try to lock the bootloader.


They won't. Google won't let them

Also, don't know where this "hat VZ may make some changes to their Nexus version. They always do" bullshit is coming from. Verizon has never released a Nexus device before. The closest were the Droid OG/Xoom and those were untouched by Verizon. Try harder with the FUD.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Well the wait is over......I have my NEXUS and lovin' it


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

^Nice Im thinking about pulling the trigger lol!


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been iffy on it. I would say wait a month or so, let some people have some real world hands on and see if the battery and general performance is at the level people would want and hope for on a nexus branded device. Plus, save some money, they will have it on special at somepoint.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Do it. Left work for an hour this morning to get mine and I'm glad I did. JT did an amazing job porting ics, but man, this baby is sweet out of the box


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

nobnoobody said:


> They won't. Google won't let them
> 
> Also, don't know where this "hat VZ may make some changes to their Nexus version. They always do" bullshit is coming from. Verizon has never released a Nexus device before. The closest were the Droid OG/Xoom and those were untouched by Verizon. Try harder with the FUD.


I think it's more of what Verizon on average does with other phones why people might be suspicious. For example look at the fascinate stock, all of the added "bloatware" Bing only search. That and Verizon requested a locked bootloader version of the Razr. Not my opinion it's just that alot of people wouldn't be surprised if Verizon was up to something, and I can see where some people are coming from.

I would love to get one but I am poor and JTs doing a great job with ICS on the Fascinate anyways so it's easy to stay.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

So far so good. I wouldn't call it great just yet though. I noticed so far that the fascinate has a better overall image (at least my eyes see it that way).

The 4G is ridiculously fast. Today speedtest had it at 18Mbit down and 12Mbit @ 51ms.

Speaker is just not that loud either, need to test it a bit more though.

Quadrant scores could be a lot better as it wasn't doing well with graphics at all. 11fps on 2d and 6fps on 3d, scored a 1200 though.

Im going to wait out my trial time before flashing anything so the way things are now will do.

The camera is nice but a touchwiz version would be far better.

It is definitely a good buy but a perfect ics on the fassy would be just as good.

Ill see how the next few days go.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

1200 quadrant is dogmeat imo... i know quadrant dont mean much but damn thats terrible!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> 1200 quadrant is dogmeat imo... i know quadrant dont mean much but damn thats terrible!


considering the horrible framerates I thought 1200 wasn't too bad. definitely not a High-end 2011-2012 score


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

why are the frame rates so low? Thats TW ICS on the nexus correct?? Im just suprised the frame rates are better on jt's alpha build...I was seeing 1800-2000 quadrant on my fassy running jt's 12/09 build. 56fps 2d, 32fps 3d.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> why are the frame rates so low? Thats TW ICS on the nexus correct?? Im just suprised the frame rates are better on jt's alpha build...I was seeing 1800-2000 quadrant on my fassy running jt's 12/09 build. 56fps 2d, 32fps 3d.


there is no TW on the nexus, it is the stock launcher from Google. Quadrant scores are meaningless anyway but it is also probably not optimized to run on ICS yet


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> there is no TW on the nexus, it is the stock launcher from Google. Quadrant scores are meaningless anyway but it is also probably not optimized to run on ICS yet


Ok thats what i thought...i saw nitsuj17 post about tw icecream so I was not sure. Im just a little surprised the nexus is not optimized for ics yet. So really jt has it more dialed in on the fascinate.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Ok thats what i thought...i saw nitsuj17 post about tw icecream so I was not sure. Im just a little surprised the nexus is not optimized for ics yet. So really jt has it more dialed in on the fascinate.


Nexus is optimized, quadrant might not be. Optimization is the whole point of the nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Nexus is optimized, quadrant might not be. Optimization is the whole point of the nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


yea thats what I meant lol...I cant type for dookie on my phone lol and typed that backwards.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Ok thats what i thought...i saw nitsuj17 post about tw icecream so I was not sure. Im just a little surprised the nexus is not optimized for ics yet. So really jt has it more dialed in on the fascinate.


I think I remember something lulzish about PUTTING TW on ics but I could be way off base. Sounds like something he'd say/do though


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> I think I remember something lulzish about PUTTING TW on ics but I could be way off base. Sounds like something he'd say/do though


Its confirmed, some devices will have ICS with touchwiz overlay...kinda sad.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------

